# First show to now, post your pics.



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Pop some pics up to show your progression from your first contest to now, to show the younger members what can be achieved. Here's mine. 1st pic in 2000 under 70kg (weighed 65kg):



Then in 2006, 32 pounds of muscle later weighing 79.8 kilos:



This has more visual impact if the same pose is used in both pics.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

What height are you Nine pack?

PS I will put mine up in about 10 weeks LOL


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm five foot seven inches. Too tall for the middleweights, kept coming up against monstrous gnomes like Supercell (James :tongue10: ).

I'm still a bit too tall for the light heavies but I look less like the only full grown adult on stage.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

2002 carb up with donuts and choc bars

2004

2005 efbb south coast (first outing with GH)

2005 british


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Jeez Tom, your arms have come on massively in that time. They were good anyway but seem to have exploded :boom:


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

I like the 3rd Pic of you tom, in the blue trunks.

Good physique there, and you actually look tall!


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Paul Govier said:


> Good physique there, and you actually look tall!


The camera adds six inches! There's a smurf just out of shot towering over him.

:tongue10:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Nine Pack said:


> The camera adds six inches! There's a smurf just out of shot towering over him.
> 
> :tongue10:


haha, do you think it's easier for shorter guys to look more muscular?


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Looking good Tom, but hell you are so much bigger now, I think everyone's going to be in for one hell of a shock when they see you at the Portsmouth this year, you looked dry and full last night when I saw you, even if you are really sick, 6 weeks to go and yet you could get on stage TODAY and still win.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

megatron said:


> haha, do you think it's easier for shorter guys to look more muscular?


I think its all relative, tall guys are more imposing face to face but may not look all that on photos unless they are developed to pro level.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

This is definetely a sport for the shorter guys. If both Tom & me put on five lean pounds of muscle, it would look like three pounds on me, but eight pounds on Tom. It's just simple physics, shorter bone structures with equal amounts of muscle than a taller guy makes for an awesome look. They have to work just as hard as other guys though as muscle can't be made from thin air.

They have a word for it.............oh yes, that's it..............git!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice pics guys.

Tom, those arms look very massive, you look very strong.

Do you wear glasses Tom?

I hear masterbation makes you go blind, I guess you did it just enough to need glasses eh?


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

i beleive tom has a child. I guess Hacks on that basis he probably stopped shaking hands for a short while!!!!


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Nice pics guys.
> 
> Tom, those arms look very massive, you look very strong.
> 
> ...


Hey, I wear glasses! I'll let it slide seeing as you've just had your article printed with no credit given to you. B*stards!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I wear glasses too.......heee heeee


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Paul Govier said:


> I like the 3rd Pic of you tom, in the blue trunks.
> 
> Good physique there, and you actually look tall!


I thought the same


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

God this thread should be called the Tom Gossip column. 

Hacks - I have worn glasses since I was 13, I wear contacts most times. As for w*nking I have to do that cos most girls wont put up with all the dirty things I think about at that time. LMAO

Leeston - I have 2 nephews but no kids myself thank god.

as for my arms I dont think that they have grown massively in relation to my body its just that they are more shapely now. Everyone always says how big they are but I think they are in proprtion to the rest of me, except for my triceps which have been in danger of overtaking my shoulder recently.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> except for my triceps which have been in danger of overtaking my shoulder recently.


Jeez, id love to say something like that, but my belly is overtaking my chest.

I dont think that is good.

Tom, how big are those guns 19"?

I think your forearms are bigger than my arms.


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> God this thread should be called the Tom Gossip column.
> 
> Leeston - *I have 2 nephews but no kids that I know of thank god.*


:rolleye11


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

LOL Yeah I wasnt gonna write that mate but thats the case at the moment.

Can you imagine any more little hors of babylon running around yelling 'smash that pasty'? What a dark day that would be.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

I think both lots ofr pics are great.

Ninepack you have put some serious size on over the years mate as has Tom. I tink the major difference in your first pic and the other ones Tom is your condition. Maybe it has something to do with the donut carb up lol.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks Rob. In my second pic from last year, I went in to the show dried out & carb depleted to make the weight (which I did by 200g). After the weigh in I stuffed my face with rice cakes & jam/choc spread, bacon butties, you name it, I ate it. I must have finally hit the stage at a good 83 kilos. reggers:

Still bl**dy won though!


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

I'll be happy to look like tom or Paul in any of those photos, regardless of it being first contest appearance. All the pics are awesome.

Tom you previously had an avatar in black and white, same pose as your current avatar I think. That was a great pic, when was that from.. 2005 british? Post it up pal


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Id like to look like Paul or Tom but not in the face.

I will take my handsome looks over theirs any day.:love:


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Id like to look like Paul or Tom but not in the face.
> 
> I will take my handsome looks over theirs any day.:love:


I do have a great face for radio.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nine Pack said:


> I do have a great face for radio.


Haaa haaaaa, very funny Paul, you are quite the commedian.

I like that.........:love:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

here you go guys the first one is from my first show in 1991 where i placed dead last.....the last 2 are from the 2005 Britain....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I wouldnt mind looking like that pic in 91


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

hackskii said:


> I wouldnt mind looking like that pic in 91


with the same hair cut? lol

only kidding paul, massive improvements though - if i can change that much in 14 years then im sticking to this.:lift:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Paul your condition rreally improved in the last few years. I think you're condition at the Nabba West last year was the best ever

I think the pic Ralphy is talking about is this one?


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

That's the shot mate, looks Pure quality especially in black and white.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

megatron said:


> haha, do you think it's easier for shorter guys to look more muscular?


That might be the case, but make no mistake - Tom is freeking massive! Seriously he looks twice as big in the flesh.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> here you go guys the first one is from my first show in 1991 where i placed dead last.....the last 2 are from the 2005 Britain....


Massive transformation there Paul, very inspiring. You are actually twice the man you used to be. Either that or you ate the original Paul! 

I placed last in my first show too, but the following week, in my weight class for the first time, I got my invite to the finals in Nottingham on the back of a third place.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Gotta love PScarb's haircut in 91


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

megatron said:


> Gotta love PScarb's haircut in 91


I think it was the Vanilla ice look.


----------

